# GPU-Z clockspeeds bouncing around with Asus 5870



## mankind (Oct 8, 2009)

Both core and memory keeps going up and down with GPU-Z:-







But with the MSI Afterburner :-






Any idea why GPU-Z is causing the clocks to go mad?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

good question .. i'll look into it


----------



## mankind (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks mate


----------



## mankind (Oct 9, 2009)

Any update Wiz?


----------



## Zíon (Oct 10, 2009)

I was having the same "problem", minimizing background apps (utorrent) fixed it.


----------



## mankind (Oct 10, 2009)

Zíon said:


> I was having the same "problem", minimizing background apps (utorrent) fixed it.



There is nothing else running mate.


----------



## mankind (Oct 14, 2009)

Still the same in 0.3.6.


GGrrrrr


----------



## scope54 (Oct 15, 2009)

i get the same problem with my 5850, I believe GPU-z is the cause of it. I say this cause i had another program with real-time clock detection (blackbox) open with GPU-z. With GPU-z open it did it, when i closed GPU-z it stopped. I'm using the 9.11 Catalyst betas if you need that info.


----------



## mankind (Oct 15, 2009)

Same, well used all drivers.  Only does it with GPU-Z open.


----------



## smoke2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Similar behaviour on ASUS EAH 4890. Nothing else running on background.


----------



## mankind (Nov 8, 2009)

Ah good somebody else with the same issue.

I'm in Vista 64 BTW


----------



## fr4nc3sco (Nov 17, 2009)

sorry for the bad English, I encountered the following problem skeda asus overclock the 5870 GPU-Z detects the GPU clock nn effective, but only reads the default

windows 7 64 bit


----------

